# The famous how much $ - Winchester Super X2



## sflem849

*Go or no go?*​
Yes880.00%No220.00%


----------



## sflem849

I hate to ask the stupid question, but here goes...How much is a black syn Win Super X2 worth? It is "like new" condition according to the internet owner and 3.5" chamber. He is asking $550. Is that in line? 
I apologize again, but I RARELY see these guns used and they are generally the camo hunted HARD guns at GM on the used rack. They are usually $700 or just shy.
Thanks in advance 
Scott

PS - I have held one, but not shot one and it fits me ten times better than the Xtrema or Gold


----------



## crewhunting

If you get it for that price and is cycling properly thats a good deal. Make sure you get the chokes and what not. They have had some trouble with them jaming so look it over and if your able shoot it.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Have you looked at it personally? If its in good shape and clean I would say its a good deal. A buddy of mine has a X2 and has had no problems!!! I have an synthetic X3 and granted I have only used it for one season I have had no problems with it. Hard to shoot anything else after shooting that. Very nice guns and I dont think you'll be dissappointed for that price!


----------



## USAlx50

That seems like a realistic price. I have a friend who has payed that much for one new on a closeout. From the friends I have that use them, they have been great guns. I am just kind of leary of buying used autos. Not sure what it is, I just get the feeling that someone had problems with it cycling. I know the majority of my friends that trade in their autos have had issues with them.


----------



## sflem849

UPDATE! This just in. The psycic (sp) friends network must have been going on bc my dad stopped in Gander and they HAD? a black x2 3.5" for $400!?! That sees REAL good. Take into account no FFL fee and you are out the door for $422 and shooting it in only ten days. In addition to the good price it has a one year "GM Certified" warrenty on it. This means if somebody traded it in bc it wouldnt cycle I can at least take it in and get some help for a year.
It is on ten day hold so I will most likey go buy it tomorrow barring anyones negative opinion.


----------



## USAlx50

I'd snatch it up in a second.


----------



## sflem849

I went to GM to check out the $400 gun. The rib was scewed, the bead was missing/broken (missing by the time I showed the guy  ), and it looked like they pried misfires out with a screwdriver! Seriously!

So I happed to glance around and saw a Browning Gold Stalker 3.5" for $900. It was a 99 model left over for NINE YEARS!!! So we do GM math
899.99 for the base gun
- 150.00 off for inventory/old model clearance
- 100.00 bc they forgot to change the price tag
- 10.00 off coupon I had from Christmas
- 100.00 Browning Gold rebate
TOTAL TAKE HOME PRICE $539.99 plus tax of 5.5%

Your thoughts?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

WOW they got lots of cash off on that thing. It may be old but it's new correct? Not a bad deal!


----------



## sflem849

Yep. Brand new gun. Sat on the rack or in back for NINE YEARS! When you look at the box it came in it had nine inventory dots on it  That is funny stuff right there.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Not a bad deal at all!!! Aren't those older Golds fairly heavy though, just a thought if your going to be doing alot of pheasant hunting. But if you are happy with the gun and feels right to shoulder and swing thats one great deal!!!!


----------



## cobbhead

I'd buy it and, if my SX2 is typical, order a SureCycle the same day. I bought a Shadowgrass camo 3.5 a couple years ago, wouldn't cycle worth a darn. Put a Surecycle in and it hasn't had a hiccup since.

Steve


----------

